# Doggie Yogurt



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yummm, my dogs would love that. I'll have to try it. It sounds good enough for me to eat!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I agree! lol

Have any of you tried the "Frozen Paws"? It is ice cream for dogs. (They also have "Frozen Claws" for cats!) Mine love it. If I sit down for a dish of ice cream they all come running and I end up sharing and then I worry about them getting diahrea from it. 

Now I buy a 4 pack for about 2.50 and they have that and they leave me alone to eat mine and I dont' feel guilty anymore lol

Only draw back is, Morgan with his long hair gets all sticky, Bailey, my Yorkie hasn't tried it yet, will be trying him out on it tonight and his hair hasn't grown out yet so no worry of having to bath him after he's eaten it! lol


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i really like that recipes. its hard for my malts to eat their fruits and vegetables. i'll see if they like the yogurt. thanks!!


----------

